# verbo continuar



## chandrassekkar

Hola a todos

Estoy editando un concierto en dos dvds con textos en alemán, y al final del disco 1 quiero poner "el concierto continúa en el disco 2". Pensaba poner "Das Konzert fortführt auf die Disk 2". No sé si el verbo fortführen es adecuado o si se usa algún otro vocablo en ese contexto, y tampoco sé si es adecuado ahí el uso de la preposición auf.

Gracias a todos / Danke fúr alle


----------



## Chrisi

Hola chandrassekkar,

puedes usar varios expresiónes!
por ejemplo:
- <<Bitte legen sie die 2. DVD ein!>> Es la clasica expresión paras esas situaciónes y significa algo como introduce el sigunda dvd por favor
- Una expresión más similar de tu frase es <<Die Fortsetzung dieses Konzertes befinden sich auf der zweiten DVD>> algo como la continuación del concierto esta en la segunda dvd.

Espero que pudiera ayudarte.
Deseo que tengas un buen dia!
Chrisi


----------



## chandrassekkar

Hola Chrisi.

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta. Me gustan mucho las dos frases, aunque creo que usaré la segunda; se adecúa más a lo quiero decir, como bien dices.

Danke schön wieder!! Ich wünsche dir eine gute Tage


----------



## Spharadi

> Die Fortsetzung dieses Konzertes befinden sich auf der zweiten DVD



forma correcta: "befindet" (singular)


----------



## Chrisi

Hola Spharadi y chandrassekkar,

perdón! Fue un error tipográfico!


----------



## chandrassekkar

Es cierto, gracias Spharadi; tampoco yo me dí cuenta de la tercera persona del singular. No pasa nada Chrisi.

Ya está cambiado, muchas gracias a los dos.


----------

